# Universal Vise Restoration



## jmhoying (Jul 7, 2015)

I picked up a band saw (subject of another restoration soon) in a Craigslist ad yesterday and the seller also had an old lathe for sale in another ad.  I wasn't interested in the lathe, but in the lathe photos, I spotted a vise that interested me.  I worked out a deal on the band saw and he threw in the vise.  I got it home and spent a couple hours cleaning it up and I think it'll be a handy item in the shop.  The base is keyed and fits perfectly in my Bridgeport.
It was made by Universal Vise and Tool, Parma, Michigan.  Jaws are 3 1/2" wide.
Here's the Craigslist photo that I spotted it in.



Back home in my shop.



A lot of crud and some light rust.
	

		
			
		

		
	



More photos in the next message.

Jack
Fort Loramie, Ohio


----------



## jmhoying (Jul 7, 2015)

Here are some photos of the dissembled and finished vise.
Universal Vise and Tool. Multi-axis, tilting, swivel vise.



All shined up!










Jack
Fort Loramie, Ohio


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jul 7, 2015)

That certainly is "Universal," three axes.  Only thing more you could ask for would be jaws that would hold any shape, but that's really asking a lot. 

Nice job on cleaning it up.


----------



## ch2co (Jul 7, 2015)

That some vice!  Looks like it will be very useful, if not send it to me and it will. ;^)  Great job of cleaning it up, what did you use for de-rusting, elbow grease or chemical or both?

Chuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## jmhoying (Jul 8, 2015)

ch2co said:


> That some vice!  Looks like it will be very useful, if not send it to me and it will. ;^)  Great job of cleaning it up, what did you use for de-rusting, elbow grease or chemical or both?
> 
> Chuck the grumpy old guy


Thanks.  I just used some GoJo hand cleaner and a stiff brass brush for most of the cleaning. The tougher areas and light rust were finished off with Scotchbright pads with running water. 
Jack


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jul 8, 2015)

ooh, that's cool. What was the lathe, out of curiosity?


----------



## jmhoying (Jul 8, 2015)

mattthemuppet said:


> ooh, that's cool. What was the lathe, out of curiosity?


It was a South Bend.  Not sure of the model.  Missing things like the tail stock, very dirty, but they still wanted $1000.00.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jul 8, 2015)

ah, I see. The missing tail stock is a bummer, but that taper attachment alone would fetch decent $$. How can you lose a tail stock on that size lathe anyway?

so what do you have planned for your crazy 3 axis vise?


----------



## jmhoying (Jul 8, 2015)

mattthemuppet said:


> so what do you have planned for your crazy 3 axis vise?



It'll probably be one of those tools/fixtures that sits on the shelf for years before a need for it turns up.  If I ever have a need to mill a part at a 32 degree bevel, at a 41 degree angle, at 17 degrees to the mill axis, it's the vise for the job! 
It's fairly heavy, so it could handle light to medium work in the Bridgeport. 
Jack


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jul 8, 2015)

true, I have a bunch of tools like that. But when you need them, there's usually nothing else that will do the job and you'd be stuck without one!


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 8, 2015)

Ok you don't need the vise so I'm willing to take it off your hands, let me know how much shipping will be and I'll send double in monopoly money. I know I can use it have some tough compound angles to cut . Yupp park place wants a fancy addition , Baltic ave apartments are next.


----------



## hman (Jul 10, 2015)

Congratulations on getting a very nice looking tool at a fantastic price - sweat equity!  I've occasionally had to hold work pieces at odd angles, so I'm sure you'll find use for your nicely cleaned up vise.


----------



## george wilson (Jul 10, 2015)

What message is scratched on the moving jaw? I can't quite make it out. Just curious.

Amazing how well rusty stuff can clean up!!


----------



## jmhoying (Jul 10, 2015)

george wilson said:


> What message is scratched on the moving jaw? I can't quite make it out. Just curious.
> 
> Amazing how well rusty stuff can clean up!!



Thanks, it did clean up better than I thought it would.  The best I can tell, it says, "To put flat on, pull pin".  It did have a stop mounted when I bought it, so I'm guessing it was always kept set up to make just one part.

Jack


----------

